# Why you should carry at home...



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

Today was the day for people coming to my door. I always carry
at the very least a pocket gun at home. The reason is because I like to
answer the door with my right hand on my gun while in my pocket.
Therefore it just looks like my hand is in my pocket..no problem.
Both visitors were innocent, first was a Boy Scout selling popcorn, I felt so bad I bought a box right away. Second was a neighbor getting petition signatures, I signed. I'm a sucker I guess. But next time the person on the other side of the door might not be so innocent. Carry at home, or never open your door. Even then, carry at home anyway.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

I carry at home also for several reasons. 1/ I don't think I will ever have to use it but if I need it I will need it now. It's no use if it's on the other side of the room. 2/ If I come in from the back yard and some one is in the house I will not be looking down the barrel of my own gun. 3/ the grand children come over there are no guns loaded or even out for them to find.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Good advice.


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm glad to know i'm not the only only one that does this. I always carry in my home i guess because you just never know. Everytime i get knock at the door I answer it with my firearm. this may seem like over kill to some but I figure when its your life or your family you have to do everything in your power to protect them. the bad guys dont play rules but you have to. 


Be safe all


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

I suggest that anyone who might be thinking this thread has a slightly paranoid slant... just take 3 minutes to Google "home invasion news" and skim through a few recent ones... It's a mind-opener.


----------

